# [lecteur favori] Mplayer
 Xine 
 VideoLAN

## esmax666

Quel est votre lecteur prefere ? qui fasse mp3 ogg divx ...

enfin les plus de fonction possible

pour l instant j'ai xmms avec un patch qui me mermet le dire les video ( emerge -s xmms <- pour ceux qu'il veulent voir le patch)

NdM : je me suis permis de transformer ça en sondage, ça me semblait tout indiqué. TGL.

----------

## manu.acl

mplayer est je pense le plus polyvalent, il lui manque juste la gestion des menus des dvd.

D'ailleurs je m'en sert comme de réveil avec cron depuis que xmms m'a laché et que même en le réinstallant il me faisait un 'Segmentation fault'.

Tout est rentré dans l'ordre depuis que j'ai changé de profil mais je me suis attaché à mplayer :]

----------

## Monrake

J'utilise Xmms pour l'audio et Mplayer pour la vidéo, les deux marchent surper bien.

----------

## dyurne

 *Monrake wrote:*   

> J'utilise Xmms pour l'audio et Mplayer pour la vidéo, les deux marchent surper bien.

  +1

----------

## manu.acl

ah non en fait ça s'est pas arrangé :

```
manu@manolo manu $ xmms                                                        

Erreur de segmentation

Vous avez probablement découvert un bug dans XMMS, veuillez visiter

http://bugs.xmms.org et remplir un rapport de bug.

manu@manolo manu $
```

----------

## CryoGen

 *Monrake wrote:*   

> J'utilise Xmms pour l'audio et Mplayer pour la vidéo, les deux marchent surper bien.

 

+1 aussi 

je garde xine juste pour les dvd  :Smile: 

----------

## bosozoku

 *manu.acl wrote:*   

> ah non en fait ça s'est pas arrangé :
> 
> ```
> manu@manolo manu $ xmms                                                        
> 
> ...

 

J'ai eu exactement le même problème !!

J'ai essayé de le recompilé et tout, rien à faire, reboot pareil !!

Et du jour au lendemain (en 2 jours en fait...) ça à remarcher... Surement un update de lib ou je ne sais pas quoi mais bon, ça reste un mystère pour moi. Pour te dire j'ai même pas eu le temps d'aller faire un tour sur le bugzilla gentoo.

----------

## Polo

pour les vidéos, mon cur balance entre xine et VLC. sachant que VLC ne "désactive" pas xscreensaver, ca devient pas tres pratique.... c'est pour ca que j'utilise plus souvent xine. VLC reste la pour mes prévisualisations dans sancho, c'est une habitude, meme si je peux faire pareil avec xine.

pour le son, définitivement XMMS  :Razz: 

----------

## bosozoku

Oublié de dire que pour le son, j'aime bien rhythmbox mais je le trouve un peu lourd alors xmms est mon préféré. Pour les vidéos, j'ai franchement pas envie de me plonger dans la doc de mplayer et je trouve sa gui minable (même avec les différents skins) alors la je prefere xine.

Quand ca marche pas avec xine, j'utilise mplayer (je sais que f ca met en fullscreen c'est tout...)

----------

## blasserre

pareil pour moi XMMS pour le son

et xine pour la vidéo

j'ai bien le coté qui marche "out of the box"

j'ai même halluciné la première fois que j'ai mis 

un .mkv dedans 

j'avais tenté mplayer mais la GUI m'a fait trop de misères

----------

## sireyessire

MPlayer powa de toute façon.  :Mr. Green: 

et en mode text, pas de gui  :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

perso j'ai xmms, xine, mplayer, vlc, bmp et d'autres donc bon... c'est une question d'humeur. Par contre pour le FB c'est tout le temps mplayer !

----------

## blasserre

 *Quote:*   

> MPlayer powa de toute façon

 

c'est ce que tout le monde pense... avant d'installer xine

----------

## sireyessire

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   MPlayer powa de toute façon 
> 
> c'est ce que tout le monde pense... avant d'installer xine

 

c'est ça oui, xine pourquoi faire?

avoir les menus de dvd?

pas besoin, je vois pas pourquoi je quitterai le 

```
mplayer dvd://1 -alang en
```

 qui me fait passer tous les conneries d'avant film...  :Razz: 

----------

## kernelsensei

perso j'ai mplayer et xine d'installe, et pour moi ya pas photo ... mplayer est plus souple !

et habituellement, si un fichier ne passe pas avec mplayer c'est que c'est vraiment exotique ...

"oui, mais xine il gere le menu des dvds" : boarf, je m'en tape un peu, et si vraiment je veux le menu pour le DVD, j'utilise Ogle qui est un lecteur exclusivement DVD !

----------

## esmax666

hum mais avec mplyer on peux pas lire les mp3 ogg park xmms peux lire le film(avec le patch) et les musique

pourquoi ne pas prendre que xmms si il peux faire les 2 ?

----------

## CryoGen

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> pareil pour moi XMMS pour le son
> 
> et xine pour la vidéo
> 
> j'ai bien le coté qui marche "out of the box"
> ...

 

euh chez moi Xine un coup il suuporte toutes mes video , un coup il supporte plus rien   :Rolling Eyes:   lib à la con

Mplayer , lui, "out of the box" ca marche , et il se lance beaucoup plus rapidement.

De toute facon c'est bien simple, j'ai Mplayer , Xine , et xmms  :Very Happy: 

Xine est parfais pour les dvd 

Mplayer pour toutes les video

xmms pour le son

et franchement la GUI de Mplayer on s'en fout ^^ meme dans Xine je configure juste une ou 2 options et puis c fini alors franchement   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bob1977

De mon côté, j'utilise xmms et le plugin mplayer pour xmms. Il y en a 2:

```
*  media-plugins/xmmplayer

      Latest version available: 0.3.3

      Latest version installed: 0.3.3

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://thegraveyard.org/xmmplayer.php

      Description: XMMPlayer is an input plugin for XMMS

*  media-plugins/xmms-xmmsmplayer

      Latest version available: 0.5

      Latest version installed: 0.5

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://xmmsmplayer.sourceforge.net/

      Description: Xmms-Mplayer is a input plugin for xmms that allows you to play all video files in xmms.

```

 J'utilise xmmplayer et avec ca, il n'y a plus qu'à faire du copier-coller dans la playlist de xmms. C'est vraiment rare qu'une vidéo puisse être lue sous mplayer et pas avec le plugin.

 Pour les DVD, j'utilise xine.

  xine est plus intuitif à utiliser mais il a des désavantages par rapport à mplayer: les accélérations dans le film sont lentes et en plus dans mplayer, on peut accélérer à la molette. on ne peut pas faire de copier coller dans la liste de lecture.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

J'utilise Totem (avec xinelib en backend) pour les vidéos et Beep media player pour l'audio.

----------

## spider312

quand j'ai découvert que xmms faisait planter e17, j'ai essayé bmp (beep-media-player) qui m'a bien plu pour le peu que je m'en sers (si quelqu'un a plus léger encor pour lire essentiellement des flux ogg/mp3, je suis preneur

et pour la video, mplayer roxorise (bien que j'ai xine installé pour les DVDs)

----------

## yuk159

MPlayer et Xine, pour le mp3/ogg j'utilise xmms et MPlayer en mode texte

----------

## kernelsensei

 *esmax666 wrote:*   

> hum mais avec mplyer on peux pas lire les mp3 ogg park xmms peux lire le film(avec le patch) et les musique
> 
> pourquoi ne pas prendre que xmms si il peux faire les 2 ?

 

parceque :

1) ca ne marche pas en console

2) tu peux pas faire joujou avec les options (dumpfile, vo, ao, ...)

----------

## yuk159

Un truc aussi que je connaissais pas du tout jusqu'a peu c'est fbxine (installé en même temps que xine).

----------

## bosozoku

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Un truc aussi que je connaissais pas du tout jusqu'a peu c'est fbxine (installé en même temps que xine).

 

Xine marcherait en framebuffer alors ?

----------

## yuk159

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

>  *yuk159 wrote:*   Un truc aussi que je connaissais pas du tout jusqu'a peu c'est fbxine (installé en même temps que xine). 
> 
> Xine marcherait en framebuffer alors ?

 

vi    :Very Happy: 

ça marche plutot bien (enfin j'ai pas fait douzes milles test non plus)

----------

## anigel

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Un truc aussi que je connaissais pas du tout jusqu'a peu c'est fbxine (installé en même temps que xine).

 

Tout à fait, et il prend nettement moins de ressources cpu en lecture framebuffer que mplayer.

Mais c'est vrai que mplayer dispose de plus d'options de compilation / configuration. A tel point que parfois, ça fait un peu "bac à sable"du lecteur multimédia sous linux  :Laughing: .

Bref  :Arrow:  fbxine.

----------

## cylgalad

bsplayer  :Wink:   :Twisted Evil: 

Bon allez   :Arrow: 

----------

## yoyo

Personne n'utilise mpg123 et ogg123 pour le son ?? Y a pas plus light.

En plus ils gèrent les listes et la lecture aléatoire.

----------

## yuk159

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Personne n'utilise mpg123 et ogg123 pour le son ?? Y a pas plus light.
> 
> En plus ils gèrent les listes et la lecture aléatoire.

 

Si je les utilisés mais ces derniers temps je devient un peu fainéant alors ---> MPlayer   :Laughing: 

----------

## TGL

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Personne n'utilise mpg123 et ogg123 pour le son ?? Y a pas plus light.
> 
> En plus ils gèrent les listes et la lecture aléatoire.

 

Y'a les machins basés sur "Music Player Daemon" (media-sound/mpd) aussi qui sont intérressant dans le genre léger. Le démon bouffe 3 fois rien et gère les listes et tout et tout, et puis suivant le contexte tu as plusieurs façon de le commander (media-sound/mpc ou media-sound/ncmpc en console/xterm, media-sound/gmpc sous gnome, media-plugins/gkrellmpc avec gkrellm, et peut-être d'autres que j'oubli). 

Enfin bon, perso la musique maintenant, ici c'est sur la SqueezeBox, donc je me sers presque plus de player audio (avant, j'aimais bien Rhythmbox).

----------

## UB|K

J'utilise majoritairement totem pour les vidéos mais j'ai tout le reste d'installé (xine mplayer vlc) parce que installer des trucs qui me serviront pas, c'est ma passion.

Pour l'audio, je me disperse beaucoup moins car je suis un fanboy de muine (j'ai bien installé rhytmbox histoire de voire, mais non...)

----------

## geekounet

Pour la musique : beep-media-player

Pour la vidéo : mplayer, le plus souvent en mode texte

Pour les dvds : xine ou ogle qui est plus léger, plus rapide (aucun temps mort entre les menus ou en changant de chapitre comparé à xine ou mplayer), par contre il bug souvent.

----------

## zdra

Moi c'est :

 - totem pour les vidéos

 - beep-media-player pour les mp3

Totem il faut le compiler sans le USEflag gstreamer si on veut savoir en tirer qqch. Avec le support XINE c'est vraiment un lecteur idéal, il lit tout, l'interface est épurée et facile et c'est tres stable (contrairement à la version gstreamer).

beep-media-player c'est un xmms avec GTK2. Le gros défaut de xmms c'est qu'il utilise GTK1, c'est vraiment tres laid pour les menu.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Seul inconvenant a Totem il manque 2 ou 3 trucs comme un réveille économiseur d'écran ou la lecture accélérée/ralentis :/

----------

## babykart

gmplayer et xmms... ils font tout ce dont j'ai besoin...

----------

## DaiKo

mplayer pour les videos, Ogle pour les DVD et xmms pour la musique...

----------

